# Charlies Birthday!



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Happy 1st Birthday to Charlie!

can't believe my sweet boy is already a year old, time truly flies...

I never thought I could handle a large breed, much less a GSD, but here we are, and he's turned out to be one of the best dogs ive ever known, so kind and intelligent and goofy, im so lucky to have him! 

When i received Charlie as a late Christmas gift last year I was completely ready to rehome him, I was about to start college, and had a LOT going on, but somehow everything worked out and I was able to spend pretty much all my time on researching and training, and I'd like to believe it helped him turn into the wonderful dog he is today! He's become the favorite at reunions and family events and does SUCH a good job herding the kids and keeping an eye on them....lol

I never knew what people meant by a heart dog until my boy, and im looking forward to our future and all the things we'll accomplish together <3


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday Charlie!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

H-B Char-Lee!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy birthday Charlie. You look so handsome up on that rock. Love the goofy pic also.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Happy birthday Charlie-Boy. You look like your living your best life! I also love the goofy couch photo


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome boy Charlie 🎉


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

What a sweetie. Happy birthday ♥


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

what a blessing. Happy woofday Charlie.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks everyone, he had a very good birthday!


----------

